# Will any of the Chinese lights ever be collectable?



## GarageBoy (Feb 21, 2009)

Fenix, Lumapower, etc
Discuss


----------



## kaichu dento (Feb 21, 2009)

Some of them already are. Fenix special editions like the red Christmas L0D get snatched very quickly in the Marketplace and I doubt you'll easily find one of the titanum LoTi's.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Feb 22, 2009)

If the LiteFlux company were to suddenly go belly-up I think my LF3XT might be collectible. Maybe the old Fenix Civictor, too.

Geoff


----------



## GarageBoy (Feb 22, 2009)

But stuff like first run Fenix L1P, nitecore DI's, etc, probably wont, right?


----------



## dudemar (Feb 22, 2009)

I have two older Pila GL3's that are no longer available for purchase. One is a Wolf-Eyes clone, while the other is a "first generation" 2006 redesign. It has slightly longer fluted cuts on the body, the brass tubing is creased much sharper on the ends, and the make/model etching on the body is very light in color.

Since Pila is not a very popular brand, these are especially difficult to come by.


----------



## octaf (Feb 22, 2009)

Soon, they will be, if not 'already' . IMHO


----------



## HKJ (Feb 22, 2009)

Some Titanium editions are very collectible (just try finding the OLight Ti).






The Fenix xmas editions of L0D and LD01 SS might also be collectible, but not as much:


----------



## Kiessling (Feb 22, 2009)

Why not?
Price is not an argument against somethin gbeing collectible, and neither is th ereal or perceived rarity.

Think MiniMags or the little figurines in the Kinder Eggs. 

The "worth" of such a collection would be another story and most likely not be terribly high, but that won't stop people from collecting anyway and IMHO price isn't really the point in collecting. More of a problem in fact.

bernie


----------



## maxilux (Feb 22, 2009)

I think it is collectable for you, when you like it, i dont think you can earn Money with it. There are some lights, at example Tiablo A8, you cant get at this time, you can sell for more you have paid.
Collactable is everything, in my opinion.


----------



## Kiwi_sg (Feb 22, 2009)

The Jetbeam III-M Ti will most probably become sort after...I believe only 200 made...better get me one...


----------



## Crenshaw (Feb 22, 2009)

yes...

The Stainless steel L1P
the L1+ i believe its called is already collectable and rare. The Lo-ti is too. To a lesser Degree, The E0 (was replaced by the E01) in Black and espeicially Olive i would say. 

a Fenix T1 would be almost collectable now too. 

Crenshaw


----------



## Frenchyled (Feb 22, 2009)

Yep, for me all flashlights are collectable 

Liteflux, Fenix, Nitecore, Jetbeam, Olight and more.... I started my collection with high price brand but can't afford them now 

It is good that more light are more accessible to anyone at a very good price and for what I tested, these chinese lights are not ridiculous compared to old flashlights...

The only problem for me at the moment is that I haven't more space on my shelves, and there are too many models and I can't buy all of them 

:wave:


----------



## cave dave (Feb 22, 2009)

Personally I think the new LED lights are a technolgy product and for the most part simply aren't collectable because they will become obsolete in a year or so when emitter technology advances. Like an MP3 player something. I mean who really wants a L1P these days? It's not even worth upgrading really, even though it was the 1st decent production AA light.

The exception to this rule is if the light is so good it is worth upgrading the LED and possibly the driver sometime in the future. A typical emitter swap is gonna cost $60 or so from a respected modder and more if a new driver is involved. Less if you are the do it yourself type.

As far as Titanium Chinese lights go I kind of think that's like spending big bucks to put low profile wheels and a big wing on your Kia. Rice Rocket anyone?
:tinfoil:


----------



## Illum (Feb 22, 2009)

Whether the light is considered to be a collectible isn't on the whole dependent of its price...

I'd collect fenixes just to see the technological change from R bin luxeons to U bin luxeons to N2, N3, P3, P4, Q2 SE, Q3, Q4[L0D-CE, also a SE], Q5[P1D?], R2? CREEs. But fenix doesn't seem to stop at only a few models and I sure as hell does not have that kinda capital to invest in a museum full of fenixes:shrug:


----------



## Norm (Feb 22, 2009)

cave dave said:


> Personally I think the new LED lights are a technolgy product and for the most part simply aren't collectable because they will become obsolete


A lot of obslete technology is already collected, for instance oil lamps, candelabras, old incandesant flaslights, cars, gramaphones, I could type all day but you get my point, seems to me that being obsolete is what makes a lot of thing collectable. 

How many of us hang onto old an CMG Infinity? I know I wouldn't get rid of mine, it was my first decent LED light.

Collectors are an odd bunch, what makes a beanie baby collectable?

If I could predict what is going to be collected in the future I'd be stocking up now. 
Norm


----------



## souptree (Feb 22, 2009)

People collect flashlights? :thinking:


----------



## dudemar (Feb 22, 2009)

I think Norm makes a great point. Collecting flashlights was not (and still isn't) taken seriously by the general public, but as we all know there's a very big niche for it.

The same can be said for Chinese made flashlights.


----------



## Black Rose (Feb 22, 2009)

Hard to say.

Since most of these lights are not available in B&M stores, collectability is limited to people that are actually interested in those particular brands.

As other threads in this sub-forum show, there is an avid collector base for AA minimags. 
AA Minimags are something the general public can grasp onto (I think that's the key to something being deemed collectable), as I'm pretty sure just about every household has at least one.


----------



## Norm (Feb 23, 2009)

Collectors can be a little odd I have a mate who collects stamps, I hear you say collecting stamps isn't odd.

He only collects stamps from one small principality in India. I can't remember how much he has paid for a stamp but I seem to recall that it was at least a months pay for me at the time. 

People will collect anything.
Norm


----------



## Zeruel (Feb 23, 2009)

Norm said:


> People will collect anything.



+1


----------



## olrac (Feb 23, 2009)

cave dave said:


> Personally I think the new LED lights are a technolgy product and for the most part simply aren't collectable because they will become obsolete in a year or so when emitter technology advances. Like an MP3 player something. I mean who really wants a L1P these days? It's not even worth upgrading really, even though it was the 1st decent production AA light.



Obsolescence isn't really a factor in whether something it is collectible or not. If it were many antique cars would be junked rather than selling for thousands upon thousands of dollars at the auctions.


----------



## chesterqw (Feb 23, 2009)

i have an "ancient" fenix L2P


----------



## carrot (Feb 23, 2009)

Many cheap lights are built simply as vehicles for the current brightest and "best" LED. I don't think there is much collectability, or worth in that.


----------



## Norm (Feb 23, 2009)

carrot said:


> Many cheap lights are built simply as vehicles for the current brightest and "best" LED. I don't think there is much collectability, or worth in that.


True carrot but what makes Barbie collectable?  

I'm sure people think we're crazy having as many expensive lights as most of us do, when I look at other collectors they seem a little bit crazy to me to. Who the heck needs more than one flashlight? :shrug:

We have a show in Australia called Collectors (ABC TV) and it never ceases to amaze me what other people collect.

one man's trash is another man's treasure - Google Video 
Who ever thought old clothes and shoes would become collectable?


Norm


----------



## souptree (Feb 23, 2009)

Norm said:


> True carrot but what makes Barbie collectable?



It's a fair point. Even the dimmest, crappiest Chinese light is brighter than a Barbie doll.


----------

